# Brag from Jacknic kennel



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

My boy "Pedro" went winners dog yesterday to earn his AKC championship at
MSU (Ingham County Kennel Club). Pedro has won all his points owner handled. I'll post his offical picture when I get it but this is just happy picture with me and my daughter!








Now AKC CH/UKC GR CH Countryside Vote For Me Sorry photo is so big but I have a big brag LOL


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

How exciting!! I love happy news!

Congratulations!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh my goodness....huge congrats!! How long did it take you guys? Pedro is beautiful.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Owner handled??? Well, good for u!!  

And congratulations! :cheers2:

There is an upside to big images. We get a goooood look at Pedro. Thanx!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is fan-frigging-tastic!!! Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats to you and Pedro!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is fantastic, and owner handled makes it even more impressive. I am so glad that you posted a big picture so we could really get a good look at Pedro - what a handsome fella. I must say your daughter is beautiful - she takes after her mom and your smiles really light up the room.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, he is wonderful! I love his muscles and his beautiful face! You do have a big brag.  I don't even mind scrolling over to get a good look at him. Congratulations! Owner handled is awesome, too.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

You should post that picture as big as you want to make it!

So happy for you and Pedro! An AKC Ch is hard earned and when it's all owner handled, Girl, you KNOW it is DESERVED!!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Championships are exciting no matter what...but to go owner/handler all of the way is even more impressive!!!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Pedro is a wonderful happy dog who LOVES to show, he was three years old in July. We won four points from puppy class, and if I had sent him to a handler I know he would have finished as a puppy. I tell everyone the only thing you learn from using a handler is, "how to pay the bill!" (I have nothing against handlers or those who would rather use a handler, I have worked as an assitant and have several handler friends).But I wanted to LEARN about showing poodles and only hoped I could finish him. Pedro got a few more points in teenage years, but I pretty much pulled him after he hit a year old and just brought him out again this April. The highlight was he won a FOUR pt major also BOW against several big name handlers, this says even more about the dog, since I am just starting to learn about grooming, and lets not even talk about spraying up -- lol 

PS My grooming skills can be compared to my computer skills, I only had a big picture because I wasn't sure how to resize it!! I do think I have figured out that one too --LOL


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, he's gorgeous. What a fix for my male black poodle obsession!  Congrats to both of you.


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Kathy!! That's awesome!!


----------

